
Common antidepressants can send our moral compasses spinning - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/09/common-antidepressants-can-send-our-moral-compasses-spinning.ars
======
marze
Perhaps this type effect has something to do with the fact that most all
individual who have brought a gun to school and opened fire have been on
similar medications. Worth some serious followup.

